# New bloating and visible abdominal distension study



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIAm J Gastroenterol 2001 Dec;96(12):3341-7 Books, LinkOut Sensation of bloating and visible abdominal distension in patients with irritable bowel syndrome. Chang L, Lee OY, Naliboff B, Schmulson M, Mayer EA. CURE/Digestive Disease Research Center, University of California Los Angeles, Westwood 90024, USA. OBJECTIVES: Abdominal bloating and distension are common symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). The postulated pathophysiological mechanisms underlying these symptoms include increased production, retention, or perception of gas or luminal contents. The aims of this study were to prospectively compare the prevalence of, and clinical factors related to, bloating and distension in an IBS patient population. METHODS: A total of 714 consecutive patients who met Rome I criteria for IBS were prospectively surveyed, and were classified as having bloating alone (







or bloating and distension (B+D) based on a comprehensive bowel symptom questionnaire. GI, extraintestinal, and psychological symptoms, as well as health-related quality of life measures were also assessed using validated survey instruments. RESULTS: A total of 542 IBS patients (76%) who reported abdominal bloating were studied. Of these, 132 patients fulfilled criteria for the B group, whereas 410 patients fulfilled criteria for the B+D group. There was a significantly different gender distribution in the B and B+D groups (female:male ratios, 1.4:1 and 2.8:1, respectively p < 0.02). There was also a significantly different bowel habit subgroup distribution, with a greater predominance of constipation in B+D group and of diarrhea in the B group (p < 0.03). Both groups were similar in other clinical parameters, including progressive worsening of symptoms during the day, and relief by passing stool or gas. Both bloating and distension worsened when other abdominal symptoms worsened. Abdominal distension was associated with greater symptom severity and less diurnal variation in symptoms, and was less often perceived as associated with food intake. CONCLUSIONS: Bloating and visible abdominal distension may arise from two distinct but interrelated physiological processes. Although the sensation of bloating may be related to enhanced sensitivity to visceral afferent stimulation, abdominal distension in more severely affected patients may be related to triggering of a visceromotor reflex affecting the tone of abdominal wall muscles. PMID: 11774947 [PubMed - in process]


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Classic SWAG technique: ________________________________________"..abdominal distension in more severely affectedpatients may be related to triggering of a visceromotor reflex affecting thetone of abdominal wall muscles. " ________________________________________Watch how many people take that SWAG and start proclaiming with conviction that the abdominal distention is casued by some mysterious reflex which reduces abdmonal muscle tone. The study quantified the perceptions of each symptom and how they were distributed by subpopulations defined in a specific manner, and isolated gender differences. Very interesting observations bu that is as afr as it goes quantitatively.MNL


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

These are a few of some serious top IBS researchers and I am glad there looking at this problem.Chang was or is Cammille Grammers doc and an expert on fibro.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Nobody questioned credentials....it is not relevant to my comments...only the SWAG conclusion of lost muscle tone. A swag is what it is no matter who makes it. Happens every day..especially at bedside. You would be quite shocked.MNL


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

there are a lot of experts on ibs-d, but few on ibs-ctom


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks, Eric. It's great to have you hear with news from top specialists on IBS. I haven't been on this side of the BB for a while, and missed your info.JeanG


----------



## trots (Oct 26, 2001)

So does this mean the more toned the abs the less distention and bloating?


----------



## trots (Oct 26, 2001)

bunp


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Moved to the *News, Research and Abstracts* forum.Use the *Hop to* below to jump to it.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

trots it may help but I don't think its all clear yet.


----------

